# Shipping a bike (box) within UK



## samid (14 Jul 2008)

How can I ship a bike box within the UK and how much does it cost? I see quite reasonable prices quoted for s/h of bikes sold on eBay UK, but looking at the Royal Mail site I could not find a way to ship a bike-sized box... what am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## zimzum42 (14 Jul 2008)

Don't know about the Royal Mail, my guess is that it will go by Parcel Force, who are shoot, to say the least

I shipped my bike to Singapore with Excess Baggage company. I know you only want the UK, but they'll do that too. They have a branch in most major rail stations. They also deliver boxes and bubble wrap, and come to collect it all too.

They might be more expensive than Parcel Force, I don't know, bbut am sure others will come up with good suggestions....


----------



## snorri (14 Jul 2008)

Carrier companies offer a wide range of services, so you would need to speak to several companies in order to find out which offer the service you require at a price you can afford. eg delivery within 24 hours, collect and deliver, assistance with packaging, a branch near you etc..
Have a look in Yellow Pages under Delivery and Collection Services, some of the names to look for UPS, TNT, Parcelforce, DHL....


----------



## Amanda P (14 Jul 2008)

Try Parcel2Go.com.


----------



## samid (14 Jul 2008)

Thanks everybody for the replies. Just to clarify, I want to ship a bike box, with some misc stuff it it but no bike - so how carefully they handle the box is less of a concern for me in this case.


----------



## jay clock (15 Jul 2008)

I sold a bike last week on Ebay to a forum member. He used Parcel Force, cost about £21 for guaranteed 48hr delivery. They collected from me the same day and it went fine.

I have also posted via Royal Mail - £13 for up to 20kg and it worked fine. Their max box dimensions (H x W x L) is something like 270cm, but that is ok for a cardboard bike box. Worth printing the rules off the site as the PO tried to claim it was too big!


----------



## Suerdusty (16 Jul 2008)

Try Interlinkexpress.com theyre relatively cheap and pretty careful


----------



## Monika Fisher (4 Mar 2014)

I want to have a bike built by a company in Shipley, W Yorks, but they don't like shipping their products. Train is about £300 for 7-14 hrs of cramped torture on lousy German-built "trains", and I'm told carrying bikes gets them damaged !! Called to enquire about light aircraft charter to Leeds/Bradford (c 6 miles from store !!) and told it would be "several thousand pounds !!" So am looking for Courier to do a reliable job - or would it be better to commission a local "man & van ??"


----------



## zimzum42 (4 Mar 2014)

man and van is probably not a bad idea

where are you? in Germany?


----------



## snorri (4 Mar 2014)

Monika Fisher said:


> I want to have a bike built by a company in Shipley, W Yorks,


 
Rather than take a six year old thread back from the dead, I suggest you would get a better response by starting a new thread with title tailored to suit your query.


----------



## JoeyB (4 Mar 2014)

There is a courier company used by many for weird shaped items...when I remember the name I'll post it here. Lots of the chaps on car forums use them to ship wheels / exhausts and the like.


----------



## JoeyB (4 Mar 2014)

Pow!

Paisley Freight...

A bike is under £25 by the looks of it - http://www.paisleyfreight.com/bike-delivery.php


----------



## toekneep (4 Mar 2014)

Once you have selected a carrier Google the carrier name for reviews. There are some truly awful ones out there. I shipped a frame using Night Freight and they were a disaster. Afterwards I looked at their reviews and realised my bad experience was pretty typical.


----------



## JoeyB (4 Mar 2014)

Hmm just checked the reviews of PF...seems they use TNT and others so are just the middle man which ultimately means they have no control over anything!


----------



## toekneep (4 Mar 2014)

Quite JoeyB. I am more than happy for Samid to learn by my mistakes.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Mar 2014)

Try Shipley.com


----------

